# I need a termlab meter and....



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm in need of a hifonics Goliath amplifier, 18" solox subwoofer 2 ohms each voice coil and a termlab spl meter.. Please help!!


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

why the specifics on equipment?


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Well i need this for a spl vehicle I'm setting up, why?


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Well i need this for a spl vehicle I'm setting up, why?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

*about $2500.00 and you'll be set !*


You can purchase all of your favorite dB Drag Racing merchandise right from the comfort of your own home or business. We also carry the complete line of Term-PAK software and Term-LAB measurement systems. Please take your time and browse our store

Basic system Price	$649.00

WHE Inc Storefront

plus this . . . 

Hifonics Xx-Goliath- Test Report Amplifier
... out our test report on the 20th anniversary edition Hifonics Xx-Goliath amplifier with a claimed output of 5,000 watts ... 5,000, this amp is not cheap, but ...
caraudiomag.com/testreports/.../power_charts.html 

Hifonics XX Goliath
5000 Watts RMS Mono-Block Ultra D-Class Amplfier

and mebbe this combo :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2-Ki...20428157238QQptZCarQ5fSubwoofersQ5fEnclosures

two Kicker solo X 18's 10,000 watts a piece!!! 4ohn each

A Hifonics Goliath 5000Kw Amp with 5000 real RMS @ 1ohm

I hit a 159db


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for your research and info, I was looking for a used termlab system I missed one a while back on ebay..Thanks again..


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

NP


----------



## OBXTINTWORX (Jan 9, 2009)

i have one solo x 18 used.
I'd give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## jrlozano (Sep 5, 2009)

How much are you asking for it how many ohms each voice coil and how can I get it, paypal???


----------

